# Ecoboost gas mileage trailering



## 7mag

2015 v6 ecoboost, getting 18-20 mpg, very satisfied. Hooked up a newly purchased 15'shallowsport and towed it home(about 200 miles). *Got 7.4 mpg!!!!!!* Truck would never shift into 6th gear and this boat weighs nothing!!! You would have thought I was towing a 30ft Bertram.
Buddy of mine (2015 Ecoboost v6) was towing a Polaris ranger on a small trailer, he got 8 mpg after getting 18-20 mpg on the highway . What the hell is going on? I went to the dealer and he just shook his head. I have a feeling this is a problem the dealers don't want to talk about.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

7mag said:


> 2015 v6 ecoboost, getting 18-20 mpg, very satisfied. Hooked up a newly purchased 15'shallowsport and towed it home(about 200 miles). *Got 7.4 mpg!!!!!!* Truck would never shift into 6th gear and this boat weighs nothing!!! You would have thought I was towing a 30ft Bertram.
> Buddy of mine (2015 Ecoboost v6) was towing a Polaris ranger on a small trailer, he got 8 mpg after getting 18-20 mpg on the highway . What the hell is going on? I went to the dealer and he just shook his head. I have a feeling this is a problem the dealers don't want to talk about.


I'm guessing you both have the 2.7 liter not the 3.5 Ecoboost. I have a 13' 3.5 and i average around 10-12.5, towing a 24' Haynie HO around Rockport and a little hwy driving. Don't even know it's back there really. When you stomp on it, those turbos kick in a kill your mileage though. It is a truck after all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfreddymustangs

I also had a 13 ecoboost, 4x4 with the 3.5 motor and was getting 13-14 mpg pulling my 16' baby cat around. Never even noticed it was back there when I drove. 
I also never used the tow button on it because I felt the truck pulled so easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mag

*mileage*

I've got the big ecoboost, 3.5 and so does my buddy. I'd be happy getting 12-13 because like you said, it's a truck. But 7-8 mpg pulling a 15' boat, no wonder they put a 36 gallon tank on this truck!!!! There has to be something wrong??? The Ford dealer told me not to put it in "trailering mode" and that would help the mileage! It wasn't in trailer mode and if it was I would have to install a fuel tank in the bed of the truck. Man am I dissappointed!!


----------



## TheGoose

What gears do you have? My guess is you're geared "high". My 3.5L EB got 9-11 towing my 22' boat but did not struggle. I had 3.55 gears.


----------



## 7mag

same gear ratio. I'm pretty sure your 22' boat weighs a bunch more than my 15' shallowsport. Just over 7 mpg has me scratching my head how it can make that much difference. Pulling my Tacoma to mexico to the deer lease next week, 300+ miles, I'll have to take out a loan to buy gas. :headknock


----------



## czbrian

Was it really windy or anything? Tire pressures a little low from the cooler weather?


----------



## Gottagofishin

2013 EB here and I get 11 towing 5000-6000 lbs. at 70 with the tall gears. I do lock out 6th gear. Because it actually gets better mileage than lugging the motor in 6th. Towing my boat I don't bother to lock out 6th. 

Do you have the little EB?


----------



## Copano/Aransas

7mag said:


> I've got the big ecoboost, 3.5 and so does my buddy. I'd be happy getting 12-13 because like you said, it's a truck. But 7-8 mpg pulling a 15' boat, no wonder they put a 36 gallon tank on this truck!!!! There has to be something wrong??? The Ford dealer told me not to put it in "trailering mode" and that would help the mileage! It wasn't in trailer mode and if it was I would have to install a fuel tank in the bed of the truck. Man am I dissappointed!!





Gottagofishin said:


> 2013 EB here and I get 11 towing 5000-6000 lbs. at 70 with the tall gears. I do lock out 6th gear. Because it actually gets better mileage than lugging the motor in 6th. Towing my boat I don't bother to lock out 6th.
> 
> Do you have the little EB?


I asked him the same question, see his answer above. Said he has the 3.5 Ecoboost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin

Copano/Aransas said:


> I asked him the same question, see his answer above. Said he has the 3.5 Ecoboost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well something is t right. I'm really happy with both the power and mileage of my EB while towing.


----------



## 7mag

*3.5 eb*

You bet something is not right and I'm ******. Hooked the boat up yesterday and ran it down the highway, same thing (7-8 mpg). The dealer couldn't tell me anything is wrong. There has to be something going on here???? This little boat weighs nothing yet the gears won't go into 6th no matter what and that has to be the problem. 
I didn't try driving it in manual and forcing it into 6th, just not comfortable driving a automatic in the manual mode. Need some help or advice.


----------



## shallowminded

They may need to reflash the computer. I tow a Haynie 24 HO with mine as well. I get around 12. It will go into 6th gear on a flat road. 2013 with 3:55 gears.

How many miles do you have on it?

Shallow


----------



## C.Hern5972

I bet im at about 6k on my boat.... I have a 13 eco fx4 3:55... Im getting 9-12 towing at 65. Depending on where im at. You might have them look at the computer.... Something doesn't sound right


----------



## Charlie in TX

Just a thought... It sounds like your truck is new. Will the mileage go up after a 'brake in' period? Obviously a question that has to be answered by someone with a more experienced truck.

Is the truck stock? Aftermarket tires/wheels? 

What speed are you towing at?


----------



## texwake

Charlie in TX said:


> Just a thought... It sounds like your truck is new. Will the mileage go up after a 'brake in' period? Obviously a question that has to be answered by someone with a more experienced truck.
> 
> Is the truck stock? Aftermarket tires/wheels?
> 
> What speed are you towing at?


Yeah, is anything on your truck not stock?


----------



## Gottagofishin

My mileage improved over the first 10k miles, but that wouldn't explain your problems.


----------



## 7mag

Just flipped 7000 miles. Another friend of mine has one with less than 2000 miles, pulled his jeep on 5 hour road trip to the lease and got 14 mpg. I could live with that but 7-8 with a light weight 15' boat just bums me out. Everything is stock straight from the factory. 3.55 gears, 3.5 v6 EB. Even got the window sticker out to confirm the 3.5.
Headed to Mexico Friday pulling a 16' low boy with an old Tacoma piggy backed, we'll see what that does. 
I'm open to advice and opinions guys!!!


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Got pics of your boat? Do you have any aluminum work / casting platforms or raised console?

My dad had a 16' aluminum flat bottom flounder barge, with aluminum racks front and back. Below 30, it was almost unnoticeable. Above 60mph, that sucker pulled like a parachute.


----------



## texwake

@7mag there is a service bulletin out there for F150's that have a harsh downshift from 5 to 4. The solution is for them to update the power control module with the latest updates. Its not really directly related to your issue but maybe it could help? Does not take long for the dealer to do. See all of the service bulletins here:
http://www.f150forum.com/f118/2015-ford-f-150-tsb-listing-316605/


----------



## mike

Have ya'll ever heard the saying " No replacement for displacement" .... It's true guys. This 3.5L Gas ( that's little bitty FYI ) engine has to have a bunch of boost to make equivalent power of a much bigger gasoline engine like the new Hemi. Well to be able to run the boost you have to have the fuel. You can't have one and not the other. Also, you need low RPM torque to tow comfortably and with good MPG, which is exactly the opposite of the eco boost engine. Its make the torque and horsepower in the upper RPM's where its making the most boost and burning the most fuel. Maybe a solution to ya'll wanting to get 15+ mpgs while towing is a half ton diesel. Like the eco diesel or new nissian with the cummins. Don't be to hard on that eco boost, it is only a V-6 gas motor in a 5500# truck after all.


----------



## Freefron

I have 2013 3.5l EB and my mileage definitely suffers when towing, though not to 7-8mpg. I think when the turbo is engaged, the power is impressive, but at low rpm's, it is simply a v6, operating out of its power band, and thus the inefficiency (low mileage). I have a Expedition 5.4l V8 with 200k miles and it tows better than my ecoboost, because of its low rpm torque advantage.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Freefron said:


> I have 2013 3.5l EB and my mileage definitely suffers when towing, though not to 7-8mpg. I think when the turbo is engaged, the power is impressive, but at low rpm's, it is simply a v6, operating out of its power band, and thus the inefficiency (low mileage). *I have a Expedition 5.4l V8 with 200k miles and it tows better than my ecoboost*, because of its low rpm torque advantage.


LOL...:rotfl::rotfl: Are you driving it right ? Also the turbo is always spooling, the ecoboost has the most torque at 1200 to 2000 RPM's


----------



## C.Hern5972

30 gallon tank
440 miles
13.9 computer 
30.12 fill up super unleaded 

do the math.. its not all its cracked up to be. Now I did put a leveling kit with 1 size taller tire
This is combined city/hwy driving. I baby the heck out of my truck.


----------



## Gottagofishin

A 5.4 F150 or Expy cannot out tow a 3.5 Ecoboost. I've had all three and it isn't even close.


----------



## Bama1080

mike said:


> Have ya'll ever heard the saying " No replacement for displacement" .... It's true guys. This 3.5L Gas ( that's little bitty FYI ) engine has to have a bunch of boost to make equivalent power of a much bigger gasoline engine like the new Hemi. Well to be able to run the boost you have to have the fuel. You can't have one and not the other. Also, you need low RPM torque to tow comfortably and with good MPG, which is exactly the opposite of the eco boost engine. Its make the torque and horsepower in the upper RPM's where its making the most boost and burning the most fuel. Maybe a solution to ya'll wanting to get 15+ mpgs while towing is a half ton diesel. Like the eco diesel or new nissian with the cummins. Don't be to hard on that eco boost, it is only a V-6 gas motor in a 5500# truck after all.


3.5 ecoboost makes 420lbs-ft at 2500rpms

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Gottagofishin said:


> A 5.4 F150 or Expy cannot out tow a 3.5 Ecoboost. I've had all three and it isn't even close.


They should have called that 6 banger on Viagra the Egoboost... :rotfl:


----------



## Gottagofishin

Haute Pursuit said:


> They should have called that 6 banger on Viagra the Egoboost... :rotfl:


It's an ecobeast. The best part is the little green leaf in the logo lets me park in the spaces reserved for Priuses.


----------



## Spots and Dots

This whole thread is funny.

From the "why doesn't my v6 get better milage towing" to guys bragging about their v6. Lololololol


To get more power, you gotta have more fuel and air. That decreases economy. Hell, my 6.7 turbo diesel gets lower economy pulling my bay boat than when i run the highway empty. My v8 suburban used to get 7mpg pulling the boat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Cubic inches always wins with everything else equal.


----------



## 7mag

I think I'm closer to figuring out what's going on. Pulled the 16ft lowboy with a Tacoma on top going to Mexico. Drove about 200 miles nonstop and pulled over in Encinal for a pit stop. Getting about 12+ mpg which I thought was pretty dang good for the load I was towing and a heck of a lot better than my 15' shallowsport!! Shifted into 6th gear with no problem.
Left Encinal and the truck would not go into 6th gear, stayed in 5th. I knew something was wrong so I dogged the heck out of it, ran the rpm's up and let off the gas, truck went into 6th gear because I was basically coasting. Let it slow down to about 40 mph and gradually added the gas, shifted into 6th with no effort!!!
Went back to the dealer and he said they would hook it up to the computer and reset the system. He did acknowledge there was a bulletin or something out about shifting issues. We'll see!


----------



## daniel7930

I get 11mpg in my old Chevy pulling a 21 shallow sport since then I got a diesel and love it. Sounds like something is wrong


----------



## Brute

What speed were you running? If you were trying to hold 70 or higher its going to be single digits.


----------



## bentman

My dads buddy bought a 3.5 EB he took it back after 1 day. He has a 25 outrage the truck could not hardly stop the boat & had a really hard time taking off at red lights. That was 1 trip from Pasadena to the TCD. Needless to say he went back with a F250.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

bentman said:


> My dads buddy bought a 3.5 EB he took it back after 1 day. He has a 25 outrage the truck could not hardly stop the boat & had a really hard time taking off at red lights. That was 1 trip from Pasadena to the TCD. Needless to say he went back with a F250.


A 25' Outrage weights around 3,300lbs, an EB will tow that all day long with ease. That just doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## bentman

I didn't say it could not tow the 25 outrage. I said he didn't like how it did braking & taking off. Basically from Pasadena to the TCD is all red lights and he did not like the truck. He kept it 1 day. Then bought a F250.


----------



## Gottagofishin

You guys seen the latest Ford commercial where the baby ecoboost (2.7 liter) in a 16 F150 out tows a 5.0 v8 in a 14 F150?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST

Gottagofishin said:


> You guys seen the latest Ford commercial where the baby ecoboost (2.7 liter) in a 16 F150 out tows a 5.0 v8 in a 14 F150?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I bet it's working way harder to do it too.


----------



## Gottagofishin

SSST said:


> I bet it's working way harder to do it too.


I don't even know what that means. Both motors working at their max capacity. Apparently that itty bitty 2.7 can out work the big bad v8.


----------



## SSST

Gottagofishin said:


> I don't even know what that means. Both motors working at their max capacity. Apparently that itty bitty 2.7 can out work the big bad v8.


Lot more moving parts is what i'm getting at, i just don't see those motors holding up like a V8 over the years towing all the time.


----------



## sheldonasvoboda

dont feel too bad, my fahterinlaw has a 2016 GMC Denali 2500, Duramax, He towed my 21RFL this weekend 75-80 mph, ...12mpg and the gas tank on the boat was empty


----------



## Gottagofishin

SSST said:


> Lot more moving parts is what i'm getting at, i just don't see those motors holding up like a V8 over the years towing all the time.


A couple of turbos, and turbos have been around for over a hundred years. With modern intercooling, they can, and do, go a couple of hundred thousand trouble free miles regularly. The rest is about engineering the other parts to take the stress. Again, proven technology. If you want to be a Ludite, that's your right.

I'll be sure to wave as I pass you.


----------



## aggiefishinDr

It could be worse!!!!! I towed my brothers 24 dargel skout back from mansfield to SA on Monday with a 6.2L Raptor and averaged 5.8!!!!!!!!
I was keeping it around 80ish mph so that did not help.


----------



## czman

For everyone that like to haul arse when they tow....just saying.

The maximum speed for a towing vehicle in Texas is 70 mph -- on the interstate -- unless posted otherwise. Under code 545.352, that's only in the daytime; it applies to passenger vehicles and light trucks pulling small trailers less than 26 feet long, carrying a boat, motorcycle or animals. For such small trailers, the nighttime maximum is 65 mph. For other kinds of trailers, such as fifth wheels, the maximum daytime speed is 60 mph, and that maximum drops by 5 mph at night. Common sense trumps the posted speed limit: If it's foggy, and you're still traveling at 55, the police can cite you for dangerous driving.


----------



## sheldonasvoboda

I have a hard time towing my boat towards the water and doing the speed limit....too excited, now the ride home is a little different


----------



## texastkikker

currently have an '11 F-150 with the 5.0L V8 and am having the same issues as the OP towing an 11' utility trailer with a Polaris Ranger 500 on it. I am going back to 3/4 ton with a diesel as I've had two of them before I downsized.....worst thing I ever did was downsize. I don't care about fuel mileage but I would rather not rip the guts out of the truck.


----------



## Sgrem

Rip the guts out towing an 11ft utility trailer? Or a bay boat? Come awn yall.....there isn't a bay boat made that an F150 can't pull just fine....heck a crown Vic for that matter.....

Real towing is one thing....these boats or utility trailers ain't nothing back there.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

sgrem said:


> Rip the guts out towing an 11ft utility trailer? Or a bay boat? Come awn yall.....there isn't a bay boat made that an F150 can't pull just fine....heck a crown Vic for that matter.....
> 
> Real towing is one thing....these boats or utility trailers ain't nothing back there.


X2â€¦I can drag around a 16' Utility trailer all day long with my F-150 Platinum 3.5 Boost and forget I'm pulling it. 24' Haynie HO same thing, unless you pull over 9 or 10K a 1/2 ton will do the job. I can get around 10-11MPG while doing it also.


----------



## jmreeves624

Bama1080 said:


> 3.5 ecoboost makes 420lbs-ft at 2500rpms
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is what is says in the brochure and in theory it should work that way, but in real life situations I would bet those numbers aren't seen. The trade off is the regular driving gas mileage is higher. Ford and every car maker has minimum standards to meet for their whole fleet that they sell and by getting a few more MPG'S out of the most popular truck out there, I am sure they were able to conform.

My wifes 2014 dodge Hemi without pulling only gets about 17-18 but pulling the boat (18 ft Shallow Sport classic) it gets 11-12, sometimes shows 14 on flat road. My 2013 GMC Z71 is 18 everyday and about 10 pulling boat.

My father looked at eco boost but got 2014 5.0 ford and he pulls his 21 ft travel trailer. Gets 17 everyday and 10 pulling trailer.

It is all in what you got truck for. Ford ads seam luke the eco boost is greatest thing ever, but nothing is the best for all situations. You are going to get better mileage everyday driving but not so good pulling. Marketing is very good to get everyone to just believe before anything was proven


----------



## GeeTee

I took a trip down to FL last year with my 2014, 3.5 Eco - stock standard except for the ride rite air suspension. I was towing a 6800lb 24ft RV, i literally cried when i saw i was getting 8mpg (driving within speed limit) - and this lasted for all of the 2000 miles we did - it wasn't pretty. I too thought something was wrong but it wasn't. The Eco has no problem with power or torque when wanting to overtake or speed up but, the gas mileage leaves a lot to be desired. I get 11mpg towing my little 18ft Redfin - so, it really doesn't like towing.

Im purchasing a new RV in a couple weeks and it will be closer to the 8400lb tow rating for the truck, meaning, my gas mileage is probably going to suffer even more. Happy days


----------



## BaffinFlats

*2013 F-150 Ecoboost trailering*

I agree with the original post. Unfortunately I get a max of 15mpg on hwy. When trailering I get about 7-8. I have a New Water Ibis with dual axle trailer.

Interestingly I was towing a small trash trailer about 12ft from San Antonio to Midland and was in a hurry going about 85-90mph and got 3 mpg. Unbelievable. I had to refill every 100 miles. I got it checked out at the Ford dealer in midland and they said nothing was wrong.

The more I read the King Ranch has a gear ratio that gets works mpg than standard ecoboosts. I also have a front grill guard, not sure if that effects the mpg.


----------



## surf_ox

Gearing is probably the issue in these low mpg tow scenarios. 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## Gottagofishin

surf_ox said:


> Gearing is probably the issue in these low mpg tow scenarios.
> 
> --------------
> 
> We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


With the OP it turns out there actually was something wrong with the truck. They fixed it and he is back to normal.

I pulled a car hauler with a car on it between Galveston and Bastrop (6500 lbs) at 70 mph and get 11 going toward the coast and 10.5 back the other way. I average 16.5 in mixed daily driving and I have a pretty heavy foot.

2013 4x4 Supercrew with 3.31 gears.


----------



## surf_ox

Gottagofishin said:


> With the OP it turns out there actually was something wrong with the truck. They fixed it and he is back to normal.
> 
> I pulled a car hauler with a car on it between Galveston and Bastrop (6500 lbs) at 70 mph and get 11 going toward the coast and 10.5 back the other way. I average 16.5 in mixed daily driving and I have a pretty heavy foot.
> 
> 2013 4x4 Supercrew with 3.31 gears.


Last I saw was he was experimenting with rpms and was going to take it back to dealer to have them reset computer

He hasn't posted back saying heavier load being towed is giving better Mpgs

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## jmack

Any updates on the OP? I'm looking at a 16 F-150 and debating between the 5.0 and the 3.5 EB.


----------



## Geordican

I had a 2012 f-150 Ecoboost and it would row my 7000lb camper pretty good.  It would get 7-8mpg average. 9-10mpg if I had a tail wind down hill tucked in behind a 18 wheeler. 

I used to have a 3500lb pop up and it got about 13mpg. 

2012-2014 has issues with stretching the timing chain and it happened to mine. Sounded like a beer can attached to the fan belt when you started it. Before it caused issues I traded it in and bought a dodge 2500 diesel. 

My good friend has a newer f150 ecoboost and it blew the motor at 2800 miles. It's having issues again. He now has a lawyer dealing with ford for a buy back. There is a dodge in his future.


----------



## extremebowfishing

Not to derail but my brothers ecoboost got considerably less 5-7mpg then my ecodiesel pulling the same boat. It did however have more power. Unloaded the Eco still got 3-5mpg better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gitchesum

A couple of weeks ago, I did a 3000 mile trip to Virginia and back in my 2013 F150 FX2 Ecoboost. Drove up empty, drove back with a 6X12 enclosed trailer with a 2 bedroom apartment full or furniture and personal belongings. 

Driving up I averaged 21 mpg running anywhere from 70 to 80 mpg. I went up through East Texas, across Arkansas and Tennessee. Took a little bit of a scenic route...and avoided South Louisiana at the same time.

Coming home I averaged 12 mpg. As with the drive up, there were a lot of mountain roads and some pretty steep inclines. The little Ecoboost really liked pulling up the hills. Topping the inclines at 70 mph wasn't a problem at all.

All in all....very happy with the performance on that trip. And with the truck in general.


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

I have a 2011 3.5 EB and I got 13-14 mpg pulling my little 17' skiff. Just got a new 22' bay boat and I average around 11.5 mpg. It's a truck, gas mileage really doesn't bother me. Plenty of power and no issues, unlike others have said, I do feel it back there but no problems towing it. Just rolled over 70k and I have been pleased with it.


----------

